# Automated Music Sorting Program?



## JakeMushinsky (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi guys, first of all i would like to thank whoever is reading this.
Second, I have a serious problem I think many of you share. I have 9 gigs of mixed music and TONS of music files sorted only by genres. I remmember once there was a program that moved files into folders by artist names and albums and solved this problem automatically on files you selected. I cant seem to find such a program. Anyone knows of one? Thanks a LOT.:up:


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Most tag editors will do that, if the files are properly tagged, you might have to fix up the tags first. My favorite tag editor is Mp3/Tag Studio which is free but does have a nag screen.

Or you could go with music management software that has a database, tag editor, ripper, burner, etc. all-in-one. A good one is  MediaMonkey Free.


----------



## JakeMushinsky (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks dude!! now this is what I call a music library. 
woohoo!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Nice collection, all you need to add is some Porcupine Tree.


----------



## JakeMushinsky (Nov 14, 2007)

oh my god. windows media player just recycled my whole library because i wanted to reset the library, it didnt ask me if to remove the files as well, and started recycling everything. Ive restored EVERYTHING IN THE RECYCLE BIN and half my music collection is gone. I noticed it on the top picture as well. like a quarter of the bands are there. omg this is bad. cant find it anywhere on the computer. searched and everything and nothing found. 
any advice?
btw. porcupine are awesome. more prog. rock if you got any lol XD (i know this is not so related)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can try using a data recovery utility like Undelete Plus or PC Inspector File Recovery, they might only recover a few files, but it's worth a try.

To avoid something like this happening in the future keep all of your important files (music and otherwise) backed up. If you have a DVD burner you could backup all of your music on three DVD's or better yet get an external hard drive.

I also wouldn't use WMP, try MediaMonkey and see how you like it.


----------

